# Dog bit Delivery guy..should I adopt? Advise needed



## Roxy'ssibling (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi--I am a female..live with my husband and have children who are away in college and visit...we have a small 1 yr old playful terrier mix. 

My husband works in the travel biz and is gone most of the month..but home consequtive 12 days. 

I am home always...as I work from home --so I really never leave the house much. 

We have a cat that comes and goes. 

Fenced yard. pool yard area small though..not enough to really run in. 
SO would need to walk.

I found a dog that is 8 yrs old..but the man just disclosed that the dog bit a delivery man. The dog is supposed to be a former "police k9" but he owner said "he doesnt know who is a threat and who is not" when at door and suggested I put him away or leash him when someone comes to the door..but if I invite them in..he will know they are ok? 

What should I do? We can hire someone to help evaluate and retrain if neccessary--but I am not sure how a police k9 would bite unprovoked like that..so I am confused. 

We want an older - calmer dog..one that will be ok with small dogs and cat but that still protective as I am home alone a lot..and feel less secure. 

This dog is beautiful and he says very loving..what do you recommend..why would he bite like that? Is 8 years too old to be re-trained? Is he too old for a young dog companion? 

Please help!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

What is your skill level in handling a dog like this? Do you have any ScH clubs in your area, that you could call and ask one of the experienced handlers, helpers, training directors, if you could pay them to assess the dog for you?

Remember, any dog trained in bitework is a liability(In the eyes of the law). Most well bred, strong nerved protection dogs are not going to bite unprovoked, plus their handlers have usually spent a lot of time training them and teaching the dogs that the HANDLERS control what, when, how and who they bite. Are you ready to take this on? 

This does not mean he can't be a great pet, but will require constant vigilance and precise handling. I am assuming he is a German Shepherd, has he been around small animals before? Again, proper handling and A LOT of training can control prey drive, but it may never take it away fully and you may have to crate and rotate dogs, and keep the cat completely seperate. Can you see yourself living like this?

These are a lot of things to consider, and possibly a retired breeding dog, who the breeder can tell you more about, or retired sport dog, might be a better fit.


----------



## Roxy'ssibling (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, he is a pure GSD. To answer your questions honestly..I am not sure I have any "skill level".

The dog was around small dogs -and a young dog at his owners parents and was fine..ignore them. So I would hope the rotation wouldnt be neccessary. 

I would have to hire a expert up in the area..and have them meet me at owners house I guess.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Why is the dog being rehomed? Was the bite recently? Has he met your other pets?
Are you afraid of this dog or do you feel comfortable handling him?


----------



## Roxy'ssibling (Jan 3, 2012)

The bite was recent and yes, that is why he is being rehomed..animal control will take dog if another bite occurs he seemed to suggest. He lives 4 hours away from me.

I have not met the dog..I could not hold him back if he was lunging..(my husband could of course..but he is not home a lot) I was interested in this dog as it was trained and thought I would not need to over power him...to stop him from attacking someone (


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

As NSmith mentioned, this is your opportunity to be completely and totally honest with yourself before you commit to a potentially "high maintenance" dog. Hire the trainer to do an eval, meet with the dog and owner, and then be 100% honest with yourself about whether you are prepared to possibly have to commit hours a day managing and training this dog. Not that this will be the reality but it's possible. If you aren't ready to take this on, don't adopt this dog.


----------



## Roxy'ssibling (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not sure what you mean by managing? Do you mean to keep him away from others? I have plenty of time to train him, but I need to know if a 8 year old dog..who is biting delivery men..is going to be with some certainty "trainable"..because, no I do not want to have to hide him (manage?)every time someone comes to the door


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Honestly, I would walk away from this dog. There are plenty or rescue dogs that don't have a bite history so why would you get a dog that bit someone when you readily admit you don't have a lot of skill level in dealing with it? JMO.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

So these are just my opinions so take them for what you'd like. One thing I see WAY too much with GSD's is people claiming they are police dogs or come from police dogs which drives me nuts. We have someone all the time here claiming the pups they are selling are from 2 active police dogs and he constantly has pups there is no way a police unit is constantly going to have a dog out for being pregnant and whelping. Pretty sure people feel like it "adds the the dog" to say it was a police dog and most people blindly follow it since in the general publics mind a GSD is naturally a police dog. 

I personally would not believe the dog is a police dog and would not take this guy's word for anything. If you have no experience I would not take on a bite case even with experience I still wouldn't take on a bite case especially since it feels like this guy is doing half truths if he admits the dog has bitten once and now trying to get rid of him before animal control steps in tells me something. Also, in rescue you see stupid reasons all the time for someone giving their dog up and they try to make the dog out to be great the whole (can't tell good guy from bad guy) tells me the dog hasn't been socialized and just goes after everyone on it's own whim which is a liability for anyone especially you. If you are home by yourself and this dog turns on you how are you going to protect yourself? Honestly, it sounds like a lot to take on especially for an 8 year old. Can you train an 8 year old... quite likely, but the amount of work and money in trainers when you already know it's a problem dog only to have a few years just seems unfair. My personal recommendation since you want an adult would be to either go to a reputable breeder for a dog they held back to grow out some to get a young adult or a retired breeder for an even older dog. If you would rather have one sooner then I would go with a reputable rescue that has a dog that has been tested in everything you want older, pretty trained also, good for a green handler, stable around cats and small dogs (prey drive is hard to deal with when you have smaller animals so having one that has already lived with and gets along with the cat is lovely and will make your life easier)


----------



## Roxy'ssibling (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah..thank you for your opinion. There are not "plenty of rescue dogs" that I can find..I have written to so many..pure GSD adults and have either gotten no reply--he dog is adopted or they feel they don't match (ie my small dog, cat ?) 

The ones being adopted via owners..they go in 1 day 





fuzzyb
unny;2352210 said:


> Honestly, I would walk away from this dog. There are plenty or rescue dogs that don't have a bite history so why would you get a dog that bit someone when you readily admit you don't have a lot of skill level in dealing with it? JMO.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That is tough, I agree. There's a lot of factors involved which make finding the right match more difficult. The biting thing scares me though. Only you know best whether you are prepared to manage this if it is a problem. 




Roxy'ssibling said:


> yeah..thank you for your opinion. There are not "plenty of rescue dogs" that I can find..I have written to so many..pure GSD adults and have either gotten no reply--he dog is adopted or they feel they don't match (ie my small dog, cat ?)
> 
> The ones being adopted via owners..they go in 1 day


----------



## Roxy'ssibling (Jan 3, 2012)

Great advise! I have written to rescues..posted my desire to adopt on my local craigslist..and I would love to do what you recommend re: reputable breeder! I want an older dog.already trained..if you can recommend anyone who I can contact..or if a breeder would like to contact me...re: an older dog..please do so! My husband would love this dog..and I would to..but yes I need to keep myself and my small dog safe  Thank you so much for the advise..



Holmeshx2 said:


> My personal recommendation since you want an adult would be to either go to a reputable breeder for a dog they held back to grow out some to get a young adult or a retired breeder for an even older dog. If you would rather have one sooner then I would go with a reputable rescue that has a dog that has been tested in everything you want older, pretty trained also, good for a green handler, stable around cats and small dogs (prey drive is hard to deal with when you have smaller animals so having one that has already lived with and gets along with the cat is lovely and will make your life easier)


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I do have a high maintenance dog, though I am FAR from anything close to an expert. My question to you would be, do you have time for your own training to handle this dog? Are you willing to spend the necessary time to build the bond that is naturally required by any GSD but even more so for these special ones? Are you ready to keep an eye out for any situation that may cause him to react?

I'm not trying to encourage or discourage adopting, just some questions for you to answer in your own mind.

I wouldn't trade Woolf for anything. He is just a lovable cuddlebug with us but there are very few others who will ever see that side of him. You are considering a dog with a bite history and from what the current owner states, it could happen again if you aren't on your toes.

Honestly, I would have to really think hard on this one.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Roxy'ssibling said:


> I am not sure what you mean by managing? Do you mean to keep him away from others? I have plenty of time to train him, but I need to know if a 8 year old dog..who is biting delivery men..is going to be with some certainty "trainable"..because, no I do not want to have to hide him (manage?)every time someone comes to the door


Basically, if you are interested in this dog, given his bite history and the fact that he's being rehomed because of it, yes. You should be prepared to have to strictly manage his environment if necessary. I'm not saying it *will* be necessary as I haven't met the dog or understand the whole situation but it *might* be necessary. IMO, better to be prepared and willing to take on a "worse case scenario" than fool yourself into thinking that some training will turn him into a totally different dog or trying to rationalize the bite to the delivery man.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Where are you located? Here is a pb 8 yr old that is in urgent need of a home:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/173818-garland-tx-caesar-male-8-years-old-out-old.html


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

I think waiting is the best idea.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

If you adopt him you'll have to get him insured in case he bites again. Personally, I wouldn't be interested in a dog like that. I would suggest you buy or adopt a retired female from a breeder.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

This dog has already bitten AT least one time or so the owner says. If animal control has already stepped in then I suspect this dogs history is worse than u r being told,plus there is probably a reason he is happy to send him 4 hours away. If u get this dog with no experience about handling a biting dog you are probably looking at major issues. This is the perfect example of an owner wanting to not take responsibility for a biting dog: just rehome him with someone else. The very least I would do is contact animal control where this dog is and find out the true story of history from them, not the owner who is trying to find someone to dump the dog on. Second I would not touch this dog with a ten foot pole unless you have really good insurance, this is a huge liability. You are taking one an older dog that has already bitten at least one person, I bet more if you check into it. Don't get this dog. It will be a disaster for you. There are other dogs out there just keep looking.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I really would walk away. Have you looked thru the rescue section on this forum? Lots of adults, all over the place, needing a home and do not have a bite history! Best of luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Tried to send you a PM, but it says they're not allowed.? I have a line on a wonderful girl in Kentucky, that I'm lined up to bring home, but only as a foster situation. Are you, by any chance, near that area?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have trouble believing the story . Why get yourself into a mess . I would pass.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I adopted an 8 yo GSD that bit the delivery guy. The owners forgot to close the door and the dog got out and nipped the delivery guy in the butt. It broke the skin but it was minor and did not require medical attention. The owners made the appointment to put him down and animal control contacted me. He was a really really nice dog, all kinds of obedience titles, he placed well in the Sieger show as a young dog. 

He was the best dog ever, I adored him and he adored me. I introduced him to new people in front of the house and never had a problem with him. Took him to work. People stopped their cars to meet him when I was walking in the street. He was great with kids and small dogs. We had 4.5 wonderful years together.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're in a position where you can
raise a great pup.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please let me know where you are via pm.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

This one is easy. The very fact that you are so confounded says the only answer is no. This simply is not something to get into unless you clearly, thoroughly feel comfortable & confident with the situation & its inherent risks. Perhaps your heart wants this to work but I suspect your head knows better.

Have you contacted any breeders to see if they have, or know of, adults that are available? Breeders can be an excellent source for very nice adult dogs.

Don't rush into acquiring the wrong dog. Exercise patience, perserverance & wisdom in seeking out a GSD well suited to you & your circumstances. I can promise that you won't regret it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would find a different dog to adopt.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Roxy'ssibling said:


> Great advise! I have written to rescues..posted my desire to adopt on my local craigslist..and I would love to do what you recommend re: reputable breeder! I want an older dog.already trained..if you can recommend anyone who I can contact..or if a breeder would like to contact me...re: an older dog..please do so! My husband would love this dog..and I would to..but yes I need to keep myself and my small dog safe  Thank you so much for the advise..


Just a few things to mention on this. 1.) while craigslist isn't bad I'd make sure I was careful as a general plea for help can bring in some less then scrupulous people especially since you are looking for an adult GSD for protection there are many people who think their dog that attacks everything to walk past the house is being protective and that's not the protection you are looking for. 2) most good breeders have such a long list of clients and requirements from their adopters they probably aren't just going to contact you from an ad (not saying they won't just a smaller chance) Most people think of breeders like those in the papers eager to get rid of their puppies making deals on price etc.. but reputable breeders are more concerned with the quality of the home and the people the dog is going to. 

What I would personally recommend is telling us where you live (not exact but even just a state can help alot) If you are willing to travel, how far, if you're open to flying a dog to you or flying to go meet it etc.. this will let people know which breeders might have adults that would work for you to contact as well as what REPUTABLE rescues are in your area for you to look into. Also rescues are incredibly busy sometimes it might take awhile to hear back from them but maybe someone here will know the rescue and help get you in contact with someone. If you don't feel comfortable publicly putting your state or general location private message (PM) it to someone so they can help you have had a few people on this thread who are active in rescue trying to help that would be great people to work with. 

You are definitely not asking for too much in a dog you just have to be careful who you get the dog from to make sure it's something you can handle with your experience level you don't want owning a dog to be a chore so keep it within your experience level and it will be a joy to live with. Also even though you want one already trained please don't forget you have to continue training with it for it's life they need the training time. Also, once getting the dog I highly recommend some classes (even basic ones) together so you learn about dog training proper timing etc.. and it will really really really help the bond between you 2 to grow. The bond from training together is awesome and hard to describe until you do it. They pick up on the smallest things, if I drop my shoulder just a tiny bit my girl will do a completely different command then what I'm asking because my body language changed and sometimes it's hard to tell unless you have an experienced eye right there pointing out what you did and why the dog reacted the way it did. (I know first hand and even though I thought I was doing great and other trainers didn't pick up on it my breeder did and in minutes helped us out tremendously) Oh BTW you keep getting told to PM someone if you don't know how just click on the persons name and a little drop down box will show up under the name and go down to send private message and it will take you to another screen to send a message directly to that person.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

If you don't have experience with German Shepherds already, you could very well be getting in over your head. This is not to say it is impossible though. I can say from experience that 'managing' a dog with a history might be very trying. It will take dedication and hard work, always being on your toes. Just remember, if you take him, to take it slow at first to give him time to adjust to your home and routine, and gradually start working him in your training as he settles in. Don't take him out and about to meet everyone, because that could be overwhelming for him and with his bite history you need to be proactive. Best of luck to you with your decision.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would pass on this dog. There are just too many issues to be comfortable with. Since the dog does not know who is a threat and who isn't a threat I would be very concerned with how I would manage the dog around a husband that is gone so much of the time. And I have an adult son that doesn't live at home, so I know how they act when they come "home" for a visit: they don't think twice about moving freely through my home and yard. 

There are a lot of really, really nice dogs in rescue. It can take a while to find the right one, but the effort and wait is well worth it. There are also many good breeders that have knowledge of adult dogs that need to be rehomed (either by them because they took back a dog of their own breeding that needed help or by another breeder who put the word out that they had a dog needing to be rehomed).

Find rescues that suit your needs and put in applications with them, even if they don't have a dog currently that suits your needs. Start talking to breeders now. Get the word out!

Good luck. I think you'll find the dog you want and need. But my advice is to pass on this dog.
Sheilah


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldn't knowling take on a dog with problems. I'm not that good of a trainer/handler to take on issues, especially a dog that has bitten someone. Some may be willing to take this on as a challenge and I hope this dog finds the right home.

Since you seem to be questiioning this dog, I say, go with your gut feeling and pass.


----------



## squeakermama (Nov 2, 2010)

I would suggest seeking another dog. History says that you'll have some issues to work with and I'm not sure you would be able to do that alone. Use caution as to seeing the "beauty" on the outside sometimes it can make you want to over look the inside  I speak from experience. If you can't let him go and simply need to know I would suggest meeting the dog with an experienced behaviorist or someone that can simply see the dog's body and what he is saying with it. First meets with looking at his body language could tell you a bunch. Also a temperament test would be wise to do before agreeing to anything. It is great that this guy is being honest about the bite. That doesn't always happen and someone gets hurt. I posted a want ad and found my new male Max. He wasn't the first one I was place with. It took a few dogs but I think we found our guy. Best Regards.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Sure the dog can be trained/reconditioned not to bite. But you have to be willing to commit potentially lots of time if it's a real issue. It would be helpful to know the rest of the story with the delivery guy. With 0 detail on what happened, who can really say that the dog is dangerous.

Whether or not he is, a high energy dog like that is going to need lots of exercise or more problems will be created. Since this is definitely a special character of dog needed for police work, there is no question but that you must exercise him and stay on top of training. One might guess that he is not currently well cared for, or he wouldn't have bitten anyone. He would be exercised, trained, and not put in the position to bite people who wander on to the property.

If you are willing to do all that, the best thing to do, as already suggested, is to get an experienced dog trainer to go with you to see him, test the dog, see how he is. I would avoid a "clicker only" trainer for the evaluation unless you have reason to believe they have experience working with these high drive/dominant dogs. They are not trained clicker only which is why I suggest finding a trainer that uses methods beyond the clicker.


----------

